# safeguard grass network.



## w-s (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is a little information on how the grass network works:

You would need to refer to each work order for due dates and frequency of cuts. Depending on the loan type, it will likely be 2 or 3 cuts per month. You have a 5 day window to complete all work orders: 2 days prior to due date, on due date or 2 days after due date. We cut up to the first acre, which is a flat rate of $32.00, anything over an acre is a bid. However, if I hire you at a flat rate of $31, I can slot you at number 1, giving you priority over all other vendors in this zone (That would be your decision). Grass higher than one foot can be invoiced $20 for each additional foot. We also require all vendors to carry $1 million dollar GL/E&O, $1 million dollar auto insurance (depending on whether or not you use subcontractors) and workers' compensation if your state requires it.

I would like to get these properties taken care of as soon as possible. Please advise if you are interested so we can setup a phone screening tomorrow.

Thank you


Just curious if anyone has found a way to make this profitable...will they budge on pricing?


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I get 30 for my area and I cover up to 60 miles outside my office. I go out with a helper and I have a 2nd crew (sub) I pay him $25 per yard and he uses pruvan to get all his pics to me. My company cuts appox 425 times a month for them. I do 15-25 a day with ,my guy. 2nd crew does 10-15 (2-3) days a week. I also get an allowable to trim bushes which I take advantage of making $60 per property and im there maybe 20-25 total. You can make a decent profit if you play your cards right, eliminate go backs by taking all required photos, upload all required photos. 
My insurance is 2200 a year but I also have other clients. I have only 2 employees, my wife and my helper. When I get slammed I have people I can call to help out as well.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

The calm before the storm.........:boat::boat::boat:


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

tak said:


> I get 30 for my area and I cover up to 60 miles outside my office. I go out with a helper and I have a 2nd crew (sub) I pay him $25 per yard and he uses pruvan to get all his pics to me. My company cuts appox 425 times a month for them. I do 15-25 a day with ,my guy. 2nd crew does 10-15 (2-3) days a week. I also get an allowable to trim bushes which I take advantage of making $60 per property and im there maybe 20-25 total. You can make a decent profit if you play your cards right, eliminate go backs by taking all required photos, upload all required photos.
> My insurance is 2200 a year but I also have other clients. I have only 2 employees, my wife and my helper. When I get slammed I have people I can call to help out as well.



I don't mean to be rude but you are part of the problem accepting $30.00 up to one acre grass cuts!!


----------



## Evictor (Oct 5, 2012)

tak said:


> I get 30 for my area and I cover up to 60 miles outside my office. I go out with a helper and I have a 2nd crew (sub) I pay him $25 per yard and he uses pruvan to get all his pics to me. My company cuts appox 425 times a month for them. I do 15-25 a day with ,my guy. 2nd crew does 10-15 (2-3) days a week. I also get an allowable to trim bushes which I take advantage of making $60 per property and im there maybe 20-25 total. You can make a decent profit if you play your cards right, eliminate go backs by taking all required photos, upload all required photos.
> My insurance is 2200 a year but I also have other clients. I have only 2 employees, my wife and my helper. When I get slammed I have people I can call to help out as well.


You can cut a half acre and trim the bushes all in 20 minutes ! I'm impressed that's fast.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am sorry but there is no way we cut upto an acre for $30.00, hell we won't do it for $60.00. We have 3 properties that are 1 acre. We get $175.00 per cut. With me and 2 helpers it takes about an hour.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Evictor said:


> You can cut a half acre and trim the bushes all in 20 minutes ! I'm impressed that's fast.


That should be on youtube.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

tak said:


> I get 30 for my area and I cover up to 60 miles outside my office. I go out with a helper and I have a 2nd crew (sub) I pay him $25 per yard and he uses pruvan to get all his pics to me. My company cuts appox 425 times a month for them. I do 15-25 a day with ,my guy. 2nd crew does 10-15 (2-3) days a week. I also get an allowable to trim bushes which I take advantage of making $60 per property and im there maybe 20-25 total. You can make a decent profit if you play your cards right, eliminate go backs by taking all required photos, upload all required photos.
> My insurance is 2200 a year but I also have other clients. I have only 2 employees, my wife and my helper. When I get slammed I have people I can call to help out as well.


This sounds like the Jerry Richardson story for PKMG...I have 120 properties that I get 40 for and do 60 per week 40X60=2400x4=9600 I make 600 a month doing $40 inspections and lawns cuts for PK I'm only at each property 30 total time , that includes travel and upload time....least that is what he said until he was called out for being a shill for PKMG....

The requirements for these services dictate more than 20 minutes, then you also have drive time while I do not doubt your counts of 20 cuts a day, as I have done them many times...on zero scapes...The services you describe..shrub/tree trimming...that is a once a season task, in addition there is absolutely no way you do this properly, unload equipment, photograph everything, (are fortunate enough NOT to have a PCR set of photographs mandated per service that everyone else complains about?)...then perform services remove all debris, take your after photos and pack hp and move to the next property...
What is not counted for is the following.
Even though you are using Pruvan...you still have to send the photos from another place fro them to clear the queue...you have not even come close to accounting for time in you 20 minute equation...administrative time, fuel costs, your licensing, 2200 for insurance,,,HELL of a price 
Perhaps your numbers are accurate...however, have you actually analysed your operation and performed a B&E to see what you are actually making... At $30 a cut you need to perform a minimum of 18 services a day to hit a break even point calculating labor at $10 per hour...so I have to say that you're deceiving yourself in the fact you're "play your cards right"....
Professional Lawn Care companies that have over 1,000 accounts charge more than 30 a lawn...they send three man crews and they are at properties 35-45 minutes and do not have to take a single photograph....
So I hope you don't take offense when we all have a few doubts with the veracity of you story...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Its less than 10 an hr,wear and tear on mowers,blades,gas,lunch.upload time,tires.

I couldnt make those numbers work.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Evictor said:


> You can cut a half acre and trim the bushes all in 20 minutes ! I'm impressed that's fast.


1/2 acre recut less than 4 inches, very limited obstacles, and a handful of bushes that are trimable with the gas powered trimmer - I can see it.

My front lawn is 3/4 acre with 5 small trees to mow around. I complete it in 18-20 minutes, and throw down some nice stripes doing it.


----------



## w-s (Oct 27, 2012)

I ran a bunch of numbers, and I can see a profit being made on paper, although a small one...and I did not go through college to end up cutting grass for near minimum wage.

Also, in another email they want me to accept all orders "blindly" without looking at the properties..and we would have to complete them, or risk chargeback when another contractor goes to cut them.

Here is the email I sent back:

sorry, we cannot blindly accept acre grass cuts
for $31 or $32. We can however, take a look at the properties you
service, and give a bid on each individual lot. It would then be up
to you(your client), whether to accept our price.

However, if you fill out this form, maybe something can be worked
out...but before my company signs a contract we need to verify IRS
laws..because in your emails you have contradicted different laws..so
I need the exact answers in writing.

Thank you

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fss8.pdf




I may be filling out that form and sending it to the IRS anyway.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

ll. The dynamics for my business is different from the dynamics of your business or how you would do things. We do everything that is required and have no true issues with the client. I have my wife do the uploading during the day and I work on average 50-60 hrs per week. So when I get home theres only 30 mins of ppw I do, which is set my route for the next day and assign work to my only sub. My. Cousin who has an mba does my business payroll and accounting and he charges me $75 a week. Anyways we all run our business es differently so harsh criticism other wise calling me a bullshi*er is unprofessional and profoundly uncalled for.You simply rush to judgement before knowing all the aspects of my business.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

you lost my interest at 32 up to an acre , it costs me 50 in cash for my yard with not a pic or an internal / external inspection ,using my equipment, paying my guys im pissing my pants laffing 
1.5 acre front yard , house and 3 out buildings to trim around


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

tak said:


> ll. The dynamics for my business is different from the dynamics of your business or how you would do things. We do everything that is required and have no true issues with the client. I have my wife do the uploading during the day and I work on average 50-60 hrs per week. So when I get home theres only 30 mins of ppw I do, which is set my route for the next day and assign work to my only sub. My. Cousin who has an mba does my business payroll and accounting and he charges me $75 a week. Anyways we all run our business es differently so harsh criticism other wise calling me a bullshi*er is unprofessional and profoundly uncalled for.You simply rush to judgement before knowing all the aspects of my business.



We dont all have the option of a cousin nephew or brother


----------

